# Does chacha charge fees?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

About three months ago I used the chacha texting service. But at the end of the month I had 15 dollars added onto my bill. I went to Verizon and they said it was because of third party companies I subscribed to. Would chacha fall under this? Because that's the only third party number I've ever texted.
Also, if it does charge to text, will I be charged on my bill if I use the iOS app?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> ChaCha is free for you to use. You only pay standard text messaging rates from your carrier if they apply to you. There are some usage limits in place as we work to keep ChaCha free and accessible to everyone. You can always get your ChaCha fix by using unlimited ThmbSavrs.


FAQ | | About ChaChaAbout ChaCha


----------

